
Bernie Sanders Urges Cuomo to Raise CUNY Professors’ Pay - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/15/nyregion/bernie-sanders-urges-cuomo-to-raise-pay-for-cuny-professors.html
======
davidf18
Higher education is being underfunded throughout the country because more and
more state funds are going towards paying for Medicaid. The Affordable Care
Act (ACA) has increased significantly the amount of money that states have to
pay for Medicaid and thus the ACA has contributed to a decrease in state
funding for public universities.

Most countries that offer universal care eg, UK, France, Canada, Germany, ...
have high cigarette taxes to pay for health care costs. The Federal US tax is
about $1.

~~~
ZoeZoeBee
Interesting take on things, but what if education is actually being over-
funded by the states as a percentage of their operating budget and the "free"
money causes college to be much more expensive than it should?

"In fact, public investment in higher education in America is vastly larger
today, in inflation-adjusted dollars, than it was during the supposed golden
age of public funding in the 1960s. Such spending has increased at a much
faster rate than government spending in general. For example, the military’s
budget is about 1.8 times higher today than it was in 1960, while legislative
appropriations to higher education are more than 10 times higher.

In other words, far from being caused by funding cuts, the astonishing rise in
college tuition correlates closely with a huge increase in public subsidies
for higher education. If over the past three decades car prices had gone up as
fast as tuition, the average new car would cost more than $80,000"
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/05/opinion/sunday/the-real-
re...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/05/opinion/sunday/the-real-reason-
college-tuition-costs-so-much.html?_r=0)

As far as Education Costs and Medical Care Funding, are you under the
impression they are not related? Since the passing of the ACA and the Federal
Government take over of student loans, the billions in interest paid on
student loans now funds Obamacare, with the aptly named American Healthcare
and Education Reconciliation Act
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_Care_and_Education_Reco...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_Care_and_Education_Reconciliation_Act_of_2010)

------
joeblow9999
Poor bernie what a moron. Understands nothing about the real world

------
joeblow9999
What a god damn economic moron

